# تحرش جماعى بنساء فى التحرير اثناء قيامهم بمظاهرة



## احلى ديانة (10 مارس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]3WLM02cDy4g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## جيلان (10 مارس 2011)

منتهى القذارة مش عارفة هى المرأة فى وجهة نظرهم ايه
بجد قذرين اووف
حاجة تنرفز


----------



## SALVATION (10 مارس 2011)

_هو يعنى شيخ ازهر يعنى ملاك من عند ربنا ؟ مهو بنى ادم وغريزته غالبة عليه وخصوصا لما يكون الدين سمحلة بكده ده كويس انها جت على تحرش بس _
_وانتى وكل اللى زيك جوارى وخدمين ليهم بس_

_يارب رحمتك من من يدعون التدين وهم من الداخل ذئاب خاطفة_​


----------



## The Antiochian (10 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*كرم المرأة واحترمها وكل الشعارات الرنانة*


----------



## bilseka (10 مارس 2011)

كوتة   المراة


----------



## عمادفايز (10 مارس 2011)

*هههههههه 
اسلامية اسلامية
اشربوا بقى​*


----------



## marcelino (10 مارس 2011)

*الاسلام هو : قلة الادب
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 مارس 2011)

بجد ناس مقرفة اوي
قمة قلة الادب​


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (10 مارس 2011)

*المرأة ليس لها اي فائدة في الاسلام غير النكاااااح وفقط ويجب ان ترتدي النقاب لكي لا تثير المسلم المؤمن المصاب بالسعار الجنسي الحاد*

*فنتذكر مندوب شرطة سمالوط عندما ركب قطار سمالوط وشاهد سيدات مسيحية لا تلبس الحجاب اصابها الشيطان فنهار سريعآ واخرج الفرفر وقتل منهم واصابهم اصابات مميتة *


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 مارس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> منتهى القذارة مش عارفة هى المرأة فى وجهة نظرهم ايه
> بجد قذرين اووف
> حاجة تنرفز



انا بجد ما كنتش مستوعب مدى القذارة الى عملوها الناس 
يعنى لو كانت اختة معاهم كان موقفة هيبقى اية​


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 مارس 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> _هو يعنى شيخ ازهر يعنى ملاك من عند ربنا ؟ مهو بنى ادم وغريزته غالبة عليه وخصوصا لما يكون الدين سمحلة بكده ده كويس انها جت على تحرش بس _
> _وانتى وكل اللى زيك جوارى وخدمين ليهم بس_
> 
> _يارب رحمتك من من يدعون التدين وهم من الداخل ذئاب خاطفة_​



يا سيدى كنت حكيت موقف قبل كدة حصلى وانا فى محل راديو بتاع الجزم الى فى شارع طلعت حرب
واحدة روسية بتشترى جزمة وبتقيسها طبعا الواد بيلبسها وبيعمل كل حاجة بحكم انها اجنبية مش هتقولة لا
والشيخ والله الى على المكتب
عمال يتفرج ويعض فى شفايفة
ناس تفكريهم كلة شهوانى​


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 مارس 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *كرم المرأة واحترمها وكل الشعارات الرنانة*



هههههههههههههه
اكيد طبعا​


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *الاسلام هو : قلة الادب
> *​



+1111111111111


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 مارس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بجد ناس مقرفة اوي
> قمة قلة الادب​



اوى اوى بجد يا مرمر​


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 مارس 2011)

انا مصري مسيحي قال:


> *المرأة ليس لها اي فائدة في الاسلام غير النكاااااح وفقط ويجب ان ترتدي النقاب لكي لا تثير المسلم المؤمن المصاب بالسعار الجنسي الحاد*
> 
> *فنتذكر مندوب شرطة سمالوط عندما ركب قطار سمالوط وشاهد سيدات مسيحية لا تلبس الحجاب اصابها الشيطان فنهار سريعآ واخرج الفرفر وقتل منهم واصابهم اصابات مميتة *



تفكريهم كلة شهوانى مية بالمية​


----------



## Critic (11 مارس 2011)

*قمة الرجعية و التخلف*


----------



## Coptic Man (11 مارس 2011)

كنت قاعد مع شخص مسلم قبل كدا

وقالي بالحرف الواحد اني المراة عبارة عن .... للاسف توصيف منتهي القذارة ومينفعش اضيفه

بس مقدرتش ارد عليه بس فيما معناه اني المراة هي ادني شئ فالمجتمع ولما يتجوزها المسلم يبقي بيعطف عليها وبيتكرم ولغرض واحد فقط كلنا عارفينه

وطبعا اللي شيفينه ده العادي

ربنا يحافظ علي كل بناته


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 مارس 2011)

يا مينا بلاش اقولك المثل الشعبى الى بيتقال لما واحد بيعاكس واحد وحشة

متهيالى فهمت قصدى لو تعرفة
حتى الامثال بتاعتهم فى الحاجات دى كلها شهوة وقذارة​


----------



## bob (11 مارس 2011)

*دي ناس كل حياتهم نجاسة
ايه المطلوب منهم؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مارس 2011)

*سمعت من يومين واحده من حقوق المراه بتحكى اللى حصل حقيقى شىء مقرف لاقصى حد
ربنا يرحمنا من النفوس المريضه دى*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (11 مارس 2011)

حقارة الاسلام و دناءته بلا حدووووووووووووود .. يا رب ارحمنا ... ناس منحدرين أخلااقيا ... شي بيهز البدن فعلاً و مبكي حقيقة .. يا يسوع رحمتك


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 مارس 2011)

*+

هذا هو الاسلام للاسف, هؤلاء هم المؤمنين بالاسلام, أما المسلم الذي يرفض مثل هذه الامور و يعيش بإعتدال, فهو كمن يرقص على السلم, فلا هو مسلم حقيقي, ولا هو يعتنق أي دين, هو موهوم انه يحيا الاسلام الحقيقي الصحيح, و لكن بكل أسف, اود ان اهمس له في أذنه .. و أذن كل مسلم معتدل محترم, و اقول لهم : إسمع يا صديقي .. هسسسس .. أنا أسف .. أنت لست مسلم حقيقي .. أنا اسف مره تاني .

لا أعلم ربما لو كنت موجود في هذا المكان .. لصرت قاتلاً .. و طبقت شريعتهم .. و ذبحت اثنان او ثلاثة منهم
*​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> يا مينا بلاش اقولك المثل الشعبى الى بيتقال لما واحد بيعاكس واحد وحشة​
> 
> متهيالى فهمت قصدى لو تعرفة
> 
> حتى الامثال بتاعتهم فى الحاجات دى كلها شهوة وقذارة​


 
لا لا لا كدا مش عاوز اعرفه

اصلي خمنته :fun_lol:


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 مارس 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> لا لا لا كدا مش عاوز اعرفه
> 
> اصلي خمنته :fun_lol:



طيب خلاص بقى خلية فى سيرك بدل ما ناخد طردك من المنتدى نهائى انا وانت :banned:
​


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 مارس 2011)

لاتعليق​


----------

